# New Intl. Mod: Hu Songshan (China)



## EagleEyes

We have started inducting international moderators to moderate their section in the PDF. Thank you for your feedback, it enabled us to select the right people for the job. We will continue to evaluate and add people from other countries. 

Congratulations Hu Songshan!

Reactions: Like Like:
44


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Congratulations to Hu Songshan, this is VERY well deserved I must say.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## jayron

Congrats Hu!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

Good choice. 

Hey's a balanced moderate guy, but i liked Martian2 though.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

congs bro can we use only Hu for him ? another name is so hard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

Congratz Hu and always remember "With Great Power Comes Great Responsibilities"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

I think it is very appropriate that one of our Chinese Hui brothers from Ningxia became a moderator on Pakistan Defence Forum.

Bridging the gap one step at a time.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Fanling Monk

Congratulation Brother! You are a fair man and everyone should trust your judgements.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Android

Skull and Bones said:


> but i liked Martian2 though.


And i think SinoChallenger would have been more better lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Congrats Sir,

Welcome to the club

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Sasquatch

thanks I'm humbled by this.



Imran Khan said:


> congs bro can we use only Hu for him ? another name is so hard



it's zheng.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Congratulations Hu Songshan 
Though we havent crossed swords earlier, i expect to do it more from now on

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

congrats sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Congratz Hu Songshan. 

Even though Chinese Dragon could be a very good moderator.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Areesh said:


> Even though Chinese Dragon could be a very good moderator.



Never in a million years my friend. 

Hu Songshan is balanced, Siegecrossbow is balanced.... I on the other hand am definitely NOT balanced in my viewpoint.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Sasquatch

My message to my Chinese brothers I'm going have to act more balanced even to you as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## T90TankGuy

congrats mate . 

looking forward to the day when we can have an Indian Mod too

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Never in a million years my friend.
> 
> Hu Songshan is balanced, Siegecrossbow is balanced.... I on the other hand am definitely NOT balanced in my viewpoint.



Rarely have seen a balanced post from u, my chinese friend

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Congratulations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Rarely have seen a balanced post from u, my chinese friend



I am balanced to everyone, except those with your flag, friend. 

If I was a moderator, then people like JayAtl would be permanently banned from the China Defence section.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

Congrats Zheng - great choice. Good luck sir..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sasquatch

A big thank you to webmaster, I will do my best that includes cracking down on trolling and adding IQ to everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## IPL5

Hu Songshan said:


> A big thank you to webmaster, I will do my best that includes cracking down on trolling and *adding IQ to everything.*



good one  

congrats and all the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lem34

Even though I am one of the more active members on the forum when I first heard about this idea I had decided that if there was a non Pakistani moderator(s) it was my intention to cut down or cease posting altogether. However I must say and this is probably a sign how much affinity we Pakistanis have for Chinese that I welcome this appointment and would like to offer my heart felt congrats to Hu on becoming the first non Pakistani Mod.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Hi welcome. Best of Luck!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fanling Monk

Hu Songshan said:


> My message to my Chinese brothers I'm going have to act more balanced even to you as well.




It will be a big plus for this forum if you can tone down the mutual bashing just a little bit. Foul languages and bloody pictures are big turn offs for some members to enjoy their leisure hours here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I am balanced to everyone, except those with your flag, friend.
> 
> If I was a moderator, then people like JayAtl would be permanently banned from the China Defence section.



Ha ha What about Sino?  
In some threads u know the reality, but opposing India, for the sake of pakistanis(supporting one is not bad though) , but it will make one look like less balanced 
Hope u get it CD !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Ha ha What about Sino?
> In some threads u know the reality, but opposing India, for the sake of pakistanis(supporting one is not bad though) , but it will make one look like less balanced
> Hope u get it CD !



I love SinoChallenger's posts. 

I know he deserves to get banned most of the time, but his posts are so hilarious that I start missing them after a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## KRAIT

Great Choice....always found him reasonable....Congrats mate....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I love SinoChallenger's posts.
> 
> I know he deserves to get banned most of the time, but his posts are so hilarious that I start missing them after a while.



*I am already missing his "warnings" and "Megaton farts"  :'(*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

Make sure to follow the rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lem34

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I love SinoChallenger's posts.
> 
> I know he deserves to get banned most of the time, but his posts are so hilarious that I start missing them after a while.



CD what is this you are making these outrageous claims that SC should be banned.- No sir. He is a fair person and who I will be the first to propose him for Super mod status never mind Mod

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

Congratulations Hu Songshan. A good choice.

Despite the incredible trolling that goes on, reality is we expect a lot from the Chinese. I'm sure you will be a worthy representative of that great civilization and people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Hu Songshan said:


> Make sure to follow the rules.



Yes, Major General

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Hu Songshan said:


> My message to my Chinese brothers I'm going have to act more balanced even to you as well.



No hard feelings brother.  Even if you ban us, we will know that you are just doing your job.

In the last year I probably deserved to get banned several times . Though out of sheer luck I managed to avoid it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adios Amigo

Congrats Sir! Its a hard task of walking on a fine line...hope you do justice to it.





Regards!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KRAIT

First assignment for you , kindly change my level from full member to senior member as i have crossed 2000 posts. 

P.S.- I remember our discussion on Nanjing incident...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jade

Congrats Hu Songshan. Being selected as the first International Mod shows how balanced your posts are. 



jbgt90 said:


> congrats mate .
> 
> looking forward to the day when we can have an Indian Mod too



I would prefer PDF without Indian Mods. Indian Mods would essentially change the Pakistani characteristic of this forum, and it would be less fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

KRAIT said:


> First assignment for you , do change my level from full member to senior member as i have crossed 2000 posts.
> 
> P.S.- *I remember our discussion on Nanjing incident...*



Normally, that sentence from a regular Indian member would instantly make me wary, but you're ok. 

KRAIT is pretty fair as well, if there has to be a moderator for the Indian defence section, then the moderators should give it to KRAIT.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## KRAIT

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Normally, that sentence from a regular Indian member would instantly make me wary, but you're ok.
> 
> KRAIT is pretty fair as well, if there has to be a moderator for the Indian defence section, then the moderators should give it to KRAIT.


Thanks mate, I think there are way better Indian posters for this post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Normally, that sentence from a regular Indian member would instantly make me wary, but you're ok.
> 
> KRAIT is pretty fair as well, if there has to be a moderator for the Indian defence section, then the moderators should give it to KRAIT.



Was this Nanjing incident ever discussed at a large scale at pdf? 
Guess i have missed it !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

Congratulations Hu Songshan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

KRAIT said:


> *Thanks mate, I think there are way better Indian posters for this post.*



Honestly, I don't think so. 

Maybe a few years back on this forum I could have named around 5-6 Indian members who were truly neutral, but they all switched along with myself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danger007

congrats hu........... all the best................


----------



## KRAIT

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Was this Nanjing incident ever discussed at a large scale at pdf?
> Guess i have missed it !!


Nope, as far as i remember Me with few chinese members discussed it....and I strongly advise not to discuss that horrific incident...Let this topic for another thread or no thread....

Today is Hu Songshan's day....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Don Jaguar

Now since international moderators are allowed we will receive infractions from all over the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahfatzia

Hu Songshan said:


> Make sure to follow the rules.




Congratulation Brother, I like your easy temperament and has yet hear you bash anyone. Only the worst of trolls would be afraid of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Don Jaguar said:


> Now since international moderators are allowed we will receive infractions from all over the world.



I trust Hu Songshan's judgement.

If I get banned by him, then I know that I have TRULY deserved it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kumarkumar1867

Congrats Hu! All the best for added responsibilty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mubarak braath Hu Songshan.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

A small gift for Hu 







Others can share it here  A big Toast to Hu 






Cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

Rajaraja Chola said:


> A small gift for Hu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Others can share it here  A big Toast to Hu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers



No alcohol please a cup of water is fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Rajaraja Chola said:


> A small gift for Hu



That stuff is for me, not Hu Songshan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Hu Songshan said:


> No alcohol please a cup of water is fine.



I never knew that 
Keep it up, good for health 
PS: I too never drink 



Chinese-Dragon said:


> That stuff is for me, not Hu Songshan.



Have it.. Its urs to Enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Have it.. Its urs to Enjoy



Nowadays I only drink Tsingtao (Qingdao) Beer.

I am a patriotic drinker, you see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Congrats brother!!!!



However there should be no Indian mod appointed, as it is a hostile nation towards Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## danger007

RazPaK said:


> Congrats brother!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> However there should be no Indian mod appointed, as it is a hostile nation towards Pakistan.




 neva late...................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Nowadays I only drink Tsingtao (Qingdao) Beer.
> 
> I am a patriotic drinker, you see.



Quit Drinking 
Bad for health

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

RazPaK said:


> Congrats brother!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> However there should be no Indian mod appointed, as it is a hostile nation towards Pakistan.


This is one of the few moments where we think alike.,.... ....Indians are guest on this forum, whereas Chinese are long term ally....so i think you are quite right

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## clmeta

You are talking like India's politicians. 
Congrats Hu. Have fun.


Chinese-Dragon said:


> I think it is very appropriate that one of our Chinese Hui Muslim brothers from Ningxia became a moderator on Pakistan Defence Forum.
> 
> Bridging the gap one step at a time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistanisage

1. Hu is the new Moderator.

2. You tell me, who is the new moderator ?

1. I just told you, Hu is the new Moderator.

2. No you did'nt, you asked me who is the new Moderator ?

1. Well that is who the new Moderator is, Hu .

2. What ? So who is the new Moderator ?

1. Hu is . Arghh. Give me a cotton pickin break.

2. What ? I am confused. Why are you getting so frustrated ?

1. Never mind.

2. Yeah never mind, but Congratulations to whoever is the new Moderator...

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Sashan

Congrats Mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Congrats Hu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv

congrats hu songshan. i hope there will be an Indian moderator like that of spark. he is knowledgeable enough and i think not so biased in his view. BTW CONGRATS AGAIN HU.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sasquatch

Pakistanisage said:


> 1. Hu is the new Moderator ?
> 
> 2. You tell me who is the new moderator ?
> 
> 1. I just told you Hu is the new Moderator.
> 
> 2. No you did'nt, you asked who is the new Moderator ?
> 
> 1. Well that is who the new Moderator is, Hu .
> 
> 2. So who is the new Moderator ?
> 
> 1. Hu is .
> 
> 2. What ? I am confused.
> 
> 1. Never mind.
> 
> 2. Yeah never mind, but Congratulations to whoever is the new Moderator...



Maybe a name change is needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Pakistanisage said:


> 1. Hu is the new Moderator ?
> 
> 2. You tell me who is the new moderator ?
> 
> 1. I just told you Hu is the new Moderator.
> 
> 2. No you did'nt, you asked who is the new Moderator ?
> 
> 1. Well that is who the new Moderator is, Hu .
> 
> 2. So who is the new Moderator ?
> 
> 1. Hu is .
> 
> 2. What ? I am confused.
> 
> 1. Never mind.
> 
> 2. Yeah never mind, but Congratulations to whoever is the new Moderator...



When our two top leaders are called "Hu" and "Wen"... we hear those jokes all the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Hu Songshan said:


> Maybe a name change is needed.


Hu is fine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

Congratulation ..

and good luck 


and umm.. Pak-China Dosti Wan sui

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Don Jaguar

Pakistanisage said:


> 1. Hu is the new Moderator ?
> 
> 2. You tell me who is the new moderator ?
> 
> 1. I just told you Hu is the new Moderator.
> 
> 2. No you did'nt, you asked who is the new Moderator ?
> 
> 1. Well that is who the new Moderator is, Hu .
> 
> 2. So who is the new Moderator ?
> 
> 1. Hu is .
> 
> 2. What ? I am confused.
> 
> 1. Never mind.
> 
> 2. Yeah never mind, but Congratulations to whoever is the new Moderator...



BTW Hu can give you an infraction?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistanisage

Hu Songshan said:


> Maybe a name change is needed.




No changes needed mate. You are perfect as you are. Cheers for being a good sport.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Don Jaguar

Pakistanisage said:


> No changes needed mate. *You are perfect as you are*. Cheers for being a good sport.



Who is perfect?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistanisage

Don Jaguar said:


> BTW Hu can give you an infraction?





He knows we are kidding. I am sure Mr. Hu has a sense of Humour.....


----------



## Sasquatch

Don Jaguar said:


> BTW Hu can give you an infraction?



maybe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luffy 500

congrats brother Hu Songshan. Keep up the good work and sometimes please, do allow some harmless trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Sasquatch

Pakistanisage said:


> No changes needed mate. You are perfect as you are. Cheers for being a good sport.



thanks buddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv

btw what is the meaning of ur name Hu?


----------



## Sasquatch

gslv said:


> btw what is the meaning of ur name Hu?



For hui's it meant Hussain or Hussein this is just a randomly picked name for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gslv

deleted bcoz its a stupid qn


----------



## American Pakistani

Congratulations, Sir Hu Songshan.

And Congrats to all Chinese Brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zip

Ab tak pakistani mod se bach k ji rahe the aur ye chini bi !!
Chalo theekh hey .. Jab tak jaan hey tab tak jahaan hey .. 
Congrats mod .. I am sure you will perform your duties without any prejudice like all other mods

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

gslv said:


> i meant songshan?



The name is actually of a imam that resisted the Japanese invasion, only name I could think of. as for it's meaning I'm unsure it has many meanings song is a common name.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv

zip said:


> Ab tak pakistani mod se bach k ji rahe the aur ye chini bi !!
> Chalo theekh hey .. Jab tak jaan hey tab tak jahaan hey ..
> Congrats mod .. I am sure you will perform your duties without any prejudice like all other mods


 abey english mey likh warna woh samajh nahi payega. ( i know u r doing this escape from an infarction LOL)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

gslv said:


> btw what is the meaning of ur name Hu?



Hu Songshan was a famous Hui Chinese Muslim like Zheng He. Hu Songshan in particular was one of the greatest Chinese nationalists in our history. 

So it is a very fitting name for our own Hu Songshan.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hyperion

Congrats!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Sir you got any chance to ban, infraction, warn or delete any post yet?


----------



## gslv

can i light one of this firecracker in this happy moment?





btw dont ban me innocent trolling..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

Zakii said:


> Sir you got any chance to ban, infraction, warn or delete any post yet?



nope. 



gslv said:


> can i light one of this firecracker in this happy moment?



Save those for when an Indian member becomes mod it will shake the foundations of PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zip

@gslv 
are muje fasaake tu maalish kar raha hey !! 
Dek muje chod k sab ko thanks mila ..


----------



## gslv

mey kyun malish karu i don't troll( i am not saying that u do) except the DF 21 Missile pic above LOL.


----------



## Hyde

zip said:


> @gslv
> are muje fasaake tu maalish kar raha hey !!
> Dek muje chod k sab ko thanks mila ..



Sir please write in English, Hu Songshan does not understand Urdu/Hindi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

Zakii said:


> Sir you got any chance to ban, infraction, warn or delete any post yet?



Yes for trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lightoftruth



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zip

@hu songshan 
sir who is that lucky fellow ?


----------



## Sasquatch

zip said:


> @hu songshan
> sir who is that lucky fellow ?



Check in the china section.


----------



## Hyde

Hu Songshan said:


> Yes for trolling.



wohooo!!! -- congrats Sir...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Zakii said:


> wohooo!!! -- congrats Sir...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Well done Hu Songshan.

Good move by PDF admins as well.


WIN WIN!!!

Congrats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Congratulations to Hu Songshan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JAT BALWAN

Congratulations Sir.... I didn`t read much of your posts but now I`ll surely read`em all...

Hope you`ll be the best one like Zakii...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JonAsad

Congrag- Hu Songshan-
i likey you-



Hu Songshan said:


> Save those for when an Indian member becomes mod it will shake the foundations of PDF.


 
Totally agreed- An indian Mod will become the downfall of PDF-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Congrat bro, i am so happy to see a Chinese member to become the mod here, and i think it should be no other than you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fallstuff

Congratulation to Zheng. 

I am curious with reservation that will there be a Mod from India ? 

I think Joe Shearer will make an excellent Mod in my 2 cents.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Hey, Hu Songshan congratulation. You always seemed to stay out of the mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

LOL, Hu Songshan buddy I love your new signature.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Hu Songshan is a Chinese which is one of the closest allies of Pakistan, also he is a Muslim.

So he is very suitable politically/culturally to be a non-Pakistani mod, but we cannot say about to appoint an Indian member consider the history of that nation with Pakistan.

Many Indian members will say that he will be biased towards the Chinese members.

Well, i can say that since he is a very moderate Chinese member, it is unlikely that he will be excessively biased towards the Chinese members, if any Chinese trolls who will try to make any suicide trolling attempt, i am sure that Hu Songshan will delete their posts or give them the infractions.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## A1Kaid

Hong Wu would have also been a good candidate. Congrats to Hu Shongshan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## unicorn

Congratulations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

A1Kaid said:


> Hong Wu would have also been a good candidate. Congrats to Hu Shongshan.



Mate, you must be kidding, i do admit Hong Wu is a patriotic Chinese with a friendly view towards Pakistan, but he has caused too much troubles here.

I'd say if PDF wants to appoint a non-Pakistani mod, then he must be:

1. From a friendly country
2. With a friendly political view towards Pakistan
3. Being culturally Muslim

This is the only way to keep PDF clean and stable.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

Hey, Congrats ! *Hu Songshan* ! This is truly a pleasant surprise because I didn't know that PDF was looking for any Non-Pakistani MODs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VelocuR

Fabulous man, I am pleased and surprised by this announcement. A great decision, I have faith in our Moderators job.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

Congrats Hu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## turbo charged

congrats sir.


i think indian section should never have an indian moderator....that would turn whole indian section into bharat rikshik forum...indian section should have a bengladeshi moderator.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## friendly_troll96

congrats


----------



## Armstrong

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Mate, you must be kidding, i do admit Hong Wu is a patriotic Chinese with a friendly view towards Pakistan, but he has caused too much troubles here.
> 
> I'd if PDF wants to appoint a non-Pakistani mod, then he must be:
> 
> 1. From a friendly country
> 2. With a friendly political view towards Pakistan
> *3. Being culturally Muslim*
> 
> This is the only way to keep PDF clean and stable.



Nah, I won't agree with that bit ! Tis true that the vast majority of us are Muslims but this isn't a religious forum or anything like it. As long as we respect each others red-lines, it doesn't really matter whether someones a Muslim or not ! Case in point : We get along with you guys and other Non-Religious folk quite nicely just as you, I presume, get along with us well enough !

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Developereo

Excellent choice. Well deserved.

Congrats!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## amidamaru

Voldemort said:


> Congratz Hu and always remember "With Great Power Comes Great Responsibilities"



congratz Hu!!

in reply to the qoute, yes with great power comes great responsiblity!! lets hope he doesnt claim the other sections as his own by saying he discovered it a long time ago, even though other sections belong to other countries (SCS) LOL

sorry had to add it in hehehe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SamranAli

hey bro congratulations. Really glad to know this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Welcome to the team!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

One for the history books: 1st international mod. 

Congrats Hu, I'm sure you deserve it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skorpian

Congrats mate


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Congrats bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tvsram1992

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Never in a million years my friend.
> 
> Hu Songshan is balanced, Siegecrossbow is balanced.... I on the other hand am definitely NOT balanced in my viewpoint.


Dont worry dude , you can be the second one , just dont always try to hurt us . 
Kudos Hu Songshan .

@ Hu , your range is only in CD section ?


----------



## Developereo

As a reminder, please make sure to buy some flame-retardant protective gear because every clown troll will claim to be a victim and accuse the mods of being unfair.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Awesome

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Mate, you must be kidding, i do admit Hong Wu is a patriotic Chinese with a friendly view towards Pakistan, but he has caused too much troubles here.
> 
> I'd if PDF wants to appoint a non-Pakistani mod, then he must be:
> 
> 1. From a friendly country
> 2. With a friendly political view towards Pakistan
> *3. Being culturally Muslim*
> 
> This is the only way to keep PDF clean and stable.



I didn't even know he was Muslim - Religious beliefs had nothing to do with it and especially not part of our hiring process.

Obviously our trust factor is very high with the Chinese people so that did play some role to start off from there - but all in all this is something that would be awarded based upon individual capabilities that we deem fit for anyone to become mod and gradually over time be expanded to cover more countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Congratulations to Hu Songshan to become first international mod. I have never seen him indulging in mudslinging, even in start of the year 2012 he started to promote India China friendship.

Lets start by saying,


Long Live India China friendship......

(Thank god CD is not mod , otherwise........... )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Asim Aquil said:


> I didn't even know he was Muslim - *Religious beliefs had nothing to do with it and especially not part of our hiring process.*
> 
> Obviously our trust factor is very high with the Chinese people so that did play some role to start off from there - but all in all this is something that would be awarded based upon individual capabilities that we deem fit for anyone to become mod and gradually over time be expanded to cover more countries.



Of course. I just think it is very fitting that it turned out this way though, because Chinese Muslims are one of the best ways we have of bridging the cultural gap between China and Pakistan.



Shardul.....the lion said:


> Lets start by saying,
> 
> Long Live India China friendship......
> 
> (Thank god CD is not mod , otherwise........... )



Yep, if I was a mod, I would have banned you for the second sentence.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Its pretty simple,

I appreciate when CHina achieves big things in fields of science and technology, economy etc like recent space docking episode.
But I dont appreciate when China bullys smaller neighbours around it. Thats it.

anyways its Hu's day today, so congrats once again, may you remain as impartial as mod just like you were as poster.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## canadian icehole

Hu Songshan said:


> My message to my Chinese brothers I'm going have to act more balanced even to you as well.


 
Congrats. I guess that was a friendly reminder to Mr. Megaton? LOL


----------



## Marxist

congrats Hu Songshan


----------



## indushek

Congratulations Hu Songshan on this recognition. You have been a balanced poster, hope to see the same in moderation too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

How about asking S2 to get active and offering him to be a moedrator for the 'west wing'


----------



## KS

This is the two front attack Indians speak about and today it has become a reality..


----------



## Roybot

KS said:


> This is the two front attack Indians speak about and today it has become a reality..



I think we ll be getting an Indian moderator soon. So dw . Besides international moderators can only moderate their own section, Chinese moderator- Chinese defence, Indian moderator- Indian defence and so on.


----------



## RazPaK

No Indian moderators are necessary. Pakistani mods can understand Hindi. Plus India is a hostile country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hembo

Hu has been in my friend list since he joined this forum and knew immediately that he;s a very balanced poster. A very well deserved first international moderator. Congrats & I'm sure you'll do justice to your new role in the forum..




Chinese-Dragon said:


> Honestly, I don't think so.
> 
> Maybe a few years back on this forum I could have named around 5-6 Indian members who were truly neutral, but they all switched along with myself.



Forgotten me, eh???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

Welcome to the team , Hu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorn

congrats hu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## meghdut

Congrats Hu, and good luck.


----------



## Al Bhatti

zhu4he4 ni3,

bie2 delete wo3 de posts he2 bie2 gei3 wo3 infractions hao3 bu4 hao3 ?

zhong1guo2 peng2youmen, pardon my broken Chinese i tried to compose the sentence from what little Chinese i know without the help of a translator

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Al Bhatti said:


> zhu4he4 ni3,
> 
> bie2 delete wo3 de posts he2 bie2 gei3 wo3 infractions hao3 bu4 hao3 ?
> 
> zhong1guo2 peng2youmen, pardon my broken Chinese i tried to compose the sentence from what little Chinese i know without the help of a translator



Ni pu tong hua shuo de fei chang hao!

(Your Mandarin is very good.)


----------



## Al Bhatti

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Ni pu tong hua shuo de fei chang hao!
> 
> (Your Mandarin is very good.)



bu4gan3dang1

wo3 hai2 xu1yao4 xue2xi2 hen3 duo1 ah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Developereo

KS said:


> This is the two front attack Indians speak about and today it has become a reality..



Actually, if you recall, the WebMaster had asked for nominations for international moderators regardless of nationality. I would urge Indian (and other) members to forward names of candidates. I can think of several Indians I would recommend, but *all nominations must be made privately*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Al Bhatti said:


> bu4gan3dang1
> 
> *wo3 hai2 xu1yao4 xue2xi2 hen3 duo1 ah.*



Well, it is always good to study more. But I have to say, you've done really well already.


----------



## RazPaK

If Indians get a moderator, I will urge webby to delete my account.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lem34

Developereo said:


> Actually, if you recall, the WebMaster had asked for nominations for international moderators regardless of nationality. I would urge Indian (and other) members to forward names of candidates. I can think of several Indians I would recommend, but *all nominations must be made privately*.



You will certainly change the flavour of the forum. if you do that. Some like me may cut down or leave altogether but that's they way of the world you may get more quality non Pakistani members and it be a better forum but as VC says time will tell. I come here cos its is a Pakistani forum. but from a biz model its better to get 1% of the world than 10% of Pakistani market I suppose.

Anyway I think Webby has been busy negotiating for Chinese to make a Pakistani an astronaut and in return we make a Chinese a Mod lol

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...china-cooperating-space-tech.html#post3100968

btw Chinese I see them as brothers and so it changes nothing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Developereo

Aryan_B said:


> You will certainly change the flavour of the forum. if you do that. Some like me may cut down or leave altogether but that's they way of the world you may get more quality non Pakistani members and it be a better forum but as VC says time will tell. I come here cos its is a Pakistani forum. but from a biz model its better to get 1% of the world than 10% of Pakistani market I suppose.
> 
> Anyway I think Webby has been busy negotiating for Chinese to make a Pakistani an astronaut and in return we make a Chinese a Mod lol
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...china-cooperating-space-tech.html#post3100968
> 
> btw Chinese I see them as brothers and so it changes nothing



Let's take that discussion out of this thread. Anyways, at the end of the day, the admins will decide how to proceed.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Thorn said:


> if we get an indian mod,you n aryan_b will be on hit list,thats for sure



I will probably be the #1 target of any potential Indian moderator.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thorn

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I will probably be the #1 target of any potential Indian moderator.



 yup forgot to mention you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lem34

Developereo said:


> Let's take that discussion out of this thread. Anyways, at the end of the day, the admins will decide how to proceed.



Yea you are right this is Hu day. I only said cos you promoted it on this thread



Chinese-Dragon said:


> I will probably be the #1 target of any potential Indian moderator.



 & Me 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Hu songshan is a very good choice .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Well this is Hu's time to shine, so I don't want to hijack his celebratory thread.


But @ Indian mod






^

Razpak











Again congrats HU!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

I would like to recommend a few names . Where can we do that ?


----------



## Haseebullah

Congratulations!
I always wondered why we did not have foreign mods as this is an international forum!
So how long before an Indian becomes one too?


----------



## Android

nick_indian said:


> I would like to recommend a few names . Where can we do that ?


I will tell you if you recommend me


----------



## ashokdeiva

Congratulations Hu Songshan 



Chinese-Dragon said:


> Never in a million years my friend.
> 
> Hu Songshan is balanced, Siegecrossbow is balanced.... I on the other hand am definitely NOT balanced in my viewpoint.


i disagree mate, you chose not to be balanced, but had you not, you would have made a good moderator



nick_indian said:


> I would like to recommend a few names . Where can we do that ?


i hope you are free to express your choice here in this thread it-self.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

nick_indian said:


> Hu *hongshan* is a very good choice .



Hu *S*ongshan. 

Not "Hongshan". Hongshan means "Red Mountain".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Awesome

As it has been said many times - We are not entertaining any discussions on who should be mod or not.

If you really wish to make a suggestion - Use the contact us form.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones

I'm against any Indian mod in PDF, i'll prefer mods from diplomatically neutral nationality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POST_HUMAN_WAR

Congratulations sir for becoming the new mod remember with great power comes great responsibility.


----------



## PoKeMon

RazPaK said:


> I am against it. If they actually did this, the forum would die for me.
> 
> The bhartis have already stolen the template for this forum and created a defense website where they curse Pakistanis openly thanks to Sparky.
> 
> It might be a good thing though. I could go to an obscure defense website where most of the TT's that don't post here anymore go, and simply discuss things related to Pakistan.



I can understand your unwillingness to play in level playing field. It needs real talent and strength there.

I am against any Indian mod here on PDF for his own sake. Any indian mod have to trade off between his mod stature and his self respect while taking care of business ethics of the forum.

Anyways, Congrats to Hu Songshan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

Congrats Hu Songshan, whats our old nick?


----------



## third eye

Congratulations.. wield you pen judiciously


----------



## JAT BALWAN

RazPaK said:


> No Indian moderators are necessary. Pakistani mods can understand Hindi. Plus India is a hostile country.



Yaar bhai kyun ek hi baat dohra rahe ho.... it`s ok no one wants Indian mod...


----------



## Baby Leone

Congrates to mr Hu

BTW wht is the minimum criteria to become mod..?


----------



## BlackenTheSky

Congratulations Hu!!!! Good luck...!!


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

self delete


----------



## PoKeMon

Mr Javed said:


> Congrates to mr Hu
> 
> BTW wht is the minimum criteria to become mod..?



*Name*........testing IIIIIIIIIIIIIII OK.
*Flag*..........testing IIIIIIIIIIIIIII OK

You fullfil minimum criteria to be a mod. Congrats


----------



## Awesome

As we keep finding the right people we will keep on hiring people to the post of all the International sections we serve. Emphasis on right people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

tvsram1992 said:


> so soon we can see Indian mod right ?



You may see one .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Holmes

Hey man, no Indian mod?
This wont be fair.


----------



## tvsram1992

Asim Aquil said:


> As we keep finding the right people we will keep on hiring people to the post of all the International sections we serve. Emphasis on right people.


so soon we can see Indian mod right ?



Chinese-Dragon said:


> I will probably be the #1 target of any potential Indian moderator.


 no sinochallenger will come to India by submarine through brahmaputra channel and kill that mod with Megatons ...
He ll be top followed by Hafiz and Aryan B....


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

nick_indian said:


> I would like to recommend a few names . Where can we do that ?


Use the defence.pk contact us option. 

Please provide as many details and reasons for your suggestions as possible to enable an informed review, and there is no need to limit yourself to suggestions for Indian mods alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

JB,

You're right and we have not made any short-listing at all and you're jumping the gun. Let's keep it friendly eh, no ones intention here is to create a stink over a nice venture.

I removed it as I could foresee people taking a passing by suggestion too seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Jbond:

I made a completely hypothetical case about a certain member to try and elicit opinions from Pakistanis whether the characteristics of said member would be acceptable in an Indian mod. I made sure I mentioned hypothetically in that post.

At no point did I say that the member I mentioned was a candidate for becoming a moderator, or would even be interested.

Your response on the other hand was completely out of line - my post was not directed at you and did not mention anything about you, so there was no need to get an attitude. Whether you like the direction the forum is going in or not will not change the direction we choose to go in.

The Mod and Admin team is comprised of individuals with diverse backgrounds and diverse religious and political beliefs. We have liberals, moderates and hawks (on a variety of issues) - the decision to induct a Chinese Mod was made through consensus amongst the Mod and Admin team, and any future decisions on international and Pakistani mods will follow the same process.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Asim Aquil said:


> JB,
> 
> You're right and we have not made any short-listing at all and you're jumping the gun. Let's keep it friendly eh, no ones intention here is to create a stink over a nice venture.
> 
> I removed it as I could foresee people taking a passing by suggestion too seriously.



Asim, 

I think the management is wise enough to take the decision but it's not fair that to please someone who is literally crying you start putting names whether or not hypothetical or the final shortlisting is done or not. If pleasing some members like him is a criteria then why have a reason of friction at all..

I just stated what I felt and in no way I meant any offense and disrespect to anyone. 

Thanks!


----------



## Awesome

jbond197 said:


> Asim,
> 
> I think the management is wise enough to take the decision but it's not fair that to please someone who is literally crying you start putting names whether or not hypothetical or the final shortlisting is done or not. If pleasing some members like him is a criteria then why have a reason of friction at all..
> 
> I just stated what I felt and in no way I meant any offense and disrespect to anyone.
> 
> Thanks!



Well that's why I categorically mentioned that all categories within the international sub-sections are game. People trying to influence us through such any sort of show of public outrage do so in vain as I said the ultimate decision lies is in finding the right people with moderator capabilities. We have many great members from all the areas we cover, however moderator capabilities are a different ball game.

Anyway lets end it here. Usually Welcome threads deviate, this was a first of a kind and was bound to as well. No issues. Watch this space for more updates.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore

Please PM webby with your ''candidates'' -- the guys who can be active , not biased , dont have a personal vendetta against any particular nationalities , good posters , members for over a year , the member's agreement to do his part etc are just some aspects which the admin would look into these well calculated appointments --- I urge members not to name members publically

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Hu Songshan said:


> thanks I'm humbled by this.
> 
> 
> 
> it's zheng.



congratz and welcome aboard, dont feel lonely.. soon some more familiar and much respected people will join your elite group
I hope it will be a good experience for all our guests from other countries.

I am sure you all people were mindful when you gave suggestions for your choice of mods.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------

